
If the SEOs Go, Does Google Go Too? - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/google-dropping-pagerank-scores
======
tphyahoo
no.

To state the obvious, SEOs will never really "go."

Some seos will slip, others will rise.

Pretty dumb article.

(Probably done by an SEO.)

(So if it was done to get links, maybe not so dumb :)

~~~
transburgh
CenterNetworks is not an SEO group, think more like a Techcrunch. Although,
bloggers do like to linkbait.

